# Rough Housin' Crazies!



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The puppies are getting bigger, stronger, roudier...they're totally their own little doggies running around. Nine doggers in one house gets pretty nutty at times. :lol: But always lots of fun none the less!

They'll be 9 weeks old tomorrow. Monte is leaving on the 31st & Pockets on the 26th of this month so we still have a couple more weeks to enjoy them.

Monte is so handsome...he totally has his daddies facial shape/features. I can't wait to see him all grown up. I really think he's going to turn out red like mum as he keeps getting more & more red in his coat. Time will tell! 










Pockets on the other hand has mums face shape mostly (and Auntie Mayas thin body frame)...but daddies color/markings & personality. He's such an over the top happy boy. LOOOOVES men & gets all tail waggy & kissy with them. He's also very brave which is great...LOVED it outside now that we can finally get out w/o getting lost in snow. LOL 

"It wazzent me!"










And little Mobie boy...I think he's got a mix of mum & dad going on shape wise. He's a very "chill" guy. Not needy or whiney...just goes with the flow & loves to be loved on. 










Play time piccies....



















Maxie loves to hate the babies. He follows them around until they pay attention to him & then he pulls a tough guy attitude, growls & then runs away. hahahaha










Tillie waiting for a pup to come & try to steal her toy..










"come play babies!!"




























"Tag uz it!"


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

"wheres dis go?"










Maya & Milo making out in front of the heater. hehehehe










Some pics from outside yesterday. FINALLY getting rid of all our snow! *YAY*















































"Help me up peez!"


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I LOVE them all!! I cannot stand how sweet the boys are and how they do not look like babies-they look so grown up! Pockets face cracks me up! They are all so beautiful and have such gorgeous faces and shapes! 
What a fun crew-I'll bet it sometimes sounds like a small stampede!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ah heather  You did such a wonderful job with them. Such happy healthy looking puppies!!! Wow pockets really does look just like mama mari, minus the coloring. They are all so adorable! Thanks for posting these pics 
On a side note, the pics of grouch maxi are sooooooo funny, i busted! :laughing8:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh these pics made my day!
They are all so bloomin cute!
I love how you can see their wee trotting in the pics as they walk. lol
Kitty seems to like them too.

I want them badly hehe!!!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting these pictures are a joy to look at, they are all so gorgeous i would want to take them all home don't think I could choose


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww!!!!!!
Heather they are all so beautiful!! I want mobie!!! I want them all! 
Omg! Maxie growling at Pockets is hilarious! What a brat! Lol!

The pics are stunning like always! Your pics always amaze me. I wish I had your talent, and your models! Lol!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It would be so hard to pick a favourite,love them all


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> I LOVE them all!! I cannot stand how sweet the boys are and how they do not look like babies-they look so grown up! Pockets face cracks me up! They are all so beautiful and have such gorgeous faces and shapes!
> What a fun crew-I'll bet it sometimes sounds like a small stampede!!


They are growing up...I can't stand it or believe it! LOL I just love the little pidder padder of the babies tampling around. When the rest of the pack tramples the babies run for cover. Just as well as they'd easily get hurt. haha




cherper said:


> ah heather  You did such a wonderful job with them. Such happy healthy looking puppies!!! Wow pockets really does look just like mama mari, minus the coloring. They are all so adorable! Thanks for posting these pics
> On a side note, the pics of grouch maxi are sooooooo funny, i busted! :laughing8:


Isn't Maxie naughty?? I could get after him all day long & he still will growl at them. I suppose it teaches them to respect those who don't want to be bothered. :lol: It's a good lesson as the dogs my Chi's absolutely do not like are ones who have no manners or "doggy common sense". LOL




Terri said:


> Oh these pics made my day!
> They are all so bloomin cute!
> I love how you can see their wee trotting in the pics as they walk. lol
> Kitty seems to like them too.
> ...


Haha...kitty played for 5 seconds & then started growling so I shooed her away. She's not a nice one unfortunately.  She's the reason why the rest of my pack don't care for cats because 1/2 of the time she lets them sniff her & the other 1/2 she swats them with her claws! BAD GIRL!




Tyson's Mum said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures are a joy to look at, they are all so gorgeous i would want to take them all home don't think I could choose


hehe...thanks! They definitely are each special & a "favorite" for different reasons. My fav fav is Mobie but I think that's because he doesn't have a forever home & I feel bad for him. LOL Makes ME want to just say we'll give him a forever home! 




Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Aww!!!!!!
> Heather they are all so beautiful!! I want mobie!!! I want them all!
> Omg! Maxie growling at Pockets is hilarious! What a brat! Lol!
> 
> The pics are stunning like always! Your pics always amaze me. I wish I had your talent, and your models! Lol!



Maxie is a huuuuge brat! He enjoys growling at them. I think he's a little insecure so he just chooses to pick on the smaller guys (since he's one of the smallest he doesn't get the opportunity to do that at all! LOL). But thanks...I didn't have my settings right for "action" so the action pics were blurry...but at least you get the idea! :lol:





michele said:


> It would be so hard to pick a favourite,love them all



Thanks Michele!! :love5:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Such fabulous pix! Thanks so much for sharing and please keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love these pics! Such a great group of pups. You did an awesome job raising them Heather. They are going to make their families very happy!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

All these shots are precious. Loved looking through them several times. Love little Mobie, when can I come pick him up? LOL


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Heather, the puppies are just sooo adorable, gorgeous pics, as always. I just love all 3 of them so much, along with your entire pack.  It's been such a joy watching the puppies grow, your updates have been fantastic. I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to share it all with us. You have done such an incredible job with them. I'm so glad you found wonderful home for Pockets and Mobe, but I'll be sad to see them go too. Hopefully we'll continue to get updates on these two sweeties.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

I love the picture of Maxie how adorable such a character


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Such fabulous pix! Thanks so much for sharing and please keep 'em comin'!!


Thanks! I'll definitely be sharing more in the next few weeks. Gotta take advantage of "capturing" them while I can! 




Brodysmom said:


> I love these pics! Such a great group of pups. You did an awesome job raising them Heather. They are going to make their families very happy!


Thanks Tracy! I think they will make their new families extreamely happy! Pockets mom never liked dogs & never had them. Her hubby is who wanted a Chi (her sister brought hers up on vaca over Xmas and he fell for her big time--he is retired & doesn't leave the house much) so she thought she could deal with a little dog for her hubby. He loved the look of tiny Pockets in his first weeks but said my pups were "too expensive" so she told him "ok". (mean while she realized that Chi's weren't an inexpensive breed no matter where you get them) He doesn't know she's getting him--it's a big ole surprise which is really cool! Before her first visit she still wasn't sure of him but after the first visit (& I've brought him in to work so she could see him again - she's a nurse I work with) she said he has totally stolen her heart! She's SOOOO excited to bring him home & obviously in love with him. Makes me proud that little Pockets has turned a none dog lover into a Chihuahua lover! :love5: 




QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> All these shots are precious. Loved looking through them several times. Love little Mobie, when can I come pick him up? LOL


Aw, thanks! hehe...Mobie would love to have Q for a brother. 




foggy said:


> Oh Heather, the puppies are just sooo adorable, gorgeous pics, as always. I just love all 3 of them so much, along with your entire pack.  It's been such a joy watching the puppies grow, your updates have been fantastic. I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to share it all with us. You have done such an incredible job with them. I'm so glad you found wonderful home for Pockets and Mobe, but I'll be sad to see them go too. Hopefully we'll continue to get updates on these two sweeties.


I'll be sure to share updates as I get them. I will see both of them on occasion so I'll be sure to bring my camera long. Plus they both promised to give me pics between visits so it's all good. Monte will be 5 minutes down the road so his mum & I will walk our Chi's together sometime which I'm excited about! Pockets will be brought into work so I'll hopefully see him there as well. But regardless I'll make sure to share them when I can.  Thanks btw...I'm glad to have been able to share our experience with everyone!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Boss said:


> I love the picture of Maxie how adorable such a character



Thanks...he's such a brat. A spoiled boy obviously which may be a little bit my fault. :daisy:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!! I want to keep all of them!!!! Ahhh! They are seriously the cutest!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow Heather!! You have done an amazing job with the pups! They look incredible.....so grown up  I hope these last couple of weeks goes by really slow


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

SO cute! Thanks for all the photos, helps the chi-fix. Your pictures are always so beautiful, what camera do you use? (If I already asked, I'm sorry. I'm really forgetful lately >.<)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What beautiful pictures of your chis. Can't get over how lovely their colorings are. Love your adults interaction with the pups>>>too damn cute.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

such great pictures  I love seeing the puppies!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

cuteness overload!!...I love all the pics especially when they are outside in their little sweaters...too cute!!


----------

